# Higgs boson, the size of the Universe and ... dilaton?



## Drone (Sep 21, 2011)

The boffins haven't found that darn boson but they say that it can have a cousine!

http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-09-higgs-boson-size-universe.html



> *An expanding Universe*
> The Universe, which today extends over billions of light-years, was incredibly minuscule at its birth. To simulataneously explain this dichotomy of scale and the fact that matter is seemingly distributed in a homogeneous fashion throughout the Universe, physicists have had to resort to a theoretical trick: they added an inflationary phase to the Big Bang, an initial phenomenal expansion in which the Universe grew by a factor of 10^26 in a very short time. Physicists have a hard time, though, accounting for this rapid growth.
> In its first moments, the Universe was unimaginably dense. Under these conditions, why wouldn’t gravity have slowed down its initial expansion? Here’s where the Higgs boson enters the game – it can explain the speed and magnitude of the expansion, says Mikhail Shaposhnikov and his team from EPFL’s Laboratory of Particle Physics and Cosmology. In this infant Universe, the Higgs, in a condensate phase, would have behaved in a very special way – and in so doing changed the laws of physics. The force of gravity would have been reduced. In this way, physicists can explain how the Universe expanded at such an incredible rate.
> 
> ...



Hmm will have to wait and see if it all comes true or not ...



> To arrive at this conclusion, the physicists applied a mathematical principle known as scale invariance – starting with the Higgs boson, they were able to determine the existence of the dilaton, a close cousin, as well as its properties. And it turns out that *this new and as yet purely theoretical particle happens to have the exact characteristics to explain the existence of dark energy.* This energy explains why the expansion of the current Universe is once again accelerating, but its origins are not understood.



It's all not as easy as it seemed before. All that undiscovered bosons and stuff ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2011)

I thought the universe wasn't flat. XD


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 21, 2011)

I wish I knew half of the concepts talked about here...interesting stuff nonetheless


----------



## Drone (Dec 14, 2011)

*December 13, 2011*



> Two experiments at the LHC have nearly eliminated the space in which the Higgs boson could dwell, scientists announced in a seminar held at CERN today.



http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-12-narrow-higgs-particle.html

They didn't find Higgs but they managed to narrow down the possible range and got some hints!



> Theorists have predicted that some subatomic particles gain mass by interacting with other particles called Higgs bosons. The Higgs boson is the only undiscovered part of the Standard Model of physics, which describes the basic building blocks of matter and their interactions.



So here's what they found:



> The experiments' main conclusion is that the Standard Model Higgs boson, *if it exists, is most likely to have a mass constrained to the range 116-130 GeV* by the ATLAS experiment, and *115-127 GeV* by CMS.



I take a wild guess and think it's gotta be 125 or 126 Gev 

Higgs boson "dies" pretty fast so it's just another hide n seek game



> Higgs bosons, if they exist, are short-lived and can decay in many different ways. Just as a vending machine might return the same amount of change using different combinations of coins, the Higgs can decay into different combinations of particles.



In this case it's better to take a blackbox approach, if you can't directly observe it then try to analyze the output results



> Discovery relies on observing statistically significant excesses of the particles into which they (Higgs bosons) decay rather than observing the Higgs itself.



It's far too early to say whether ATLAS and CMS have discovered the Higgs boson, but these updated results are generating a lot of interest. We'll have to wait until 2013-2014 to get more news, maybe by that time LHC will work with much higher energies.



> Another possibility, discovering the absence of a Standard Model Higgs, would point to new physics at the LHC's full design energy, set to be achieved after 2014. Whether ATLAS and CMS show over the coming months that the Standard Model Higgs boson exists or not, the LHC program is closing in on new discoveries.





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Yes, that's it: whatever they'll find will lead us to new physics. How knows maybe we'll even have a reason to believe in extra dimensions  Keep on searching!

The mass of neutrinos and existence of Higgs boson (and Higgs field) will shed some light on everything: creation of universe and all other important questions. Why do we exist, is our universe actually 10D and so on. Here's my other post about Higgs boson from other thread :

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2484286&postcount=43

Some extra links and info which you can read if you don't know or want to know more about Higgs Boson and Standard Model :

http://www.exploratorium.edu/origins/cern/ideas/higgs.html

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/91482-what-is-the-higgs-boson-and-why-is-it-important-to-science

Wiki links:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higgs_boson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higgs_mechanism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Higgs 


Here's Factfile on *LHC*



> -- The LHC comprises four huge labs interspersed around a ring-shaped tunnel located near Geneva, 27 km (16.9 miles) long and up to 175 m (568 feet) below ground.
> 
> -- Beams of hydrogen protons are accelerated in opposed directions to more than 99.9999% of the speed of light. Powerful superconducting magnets, chilled to a temperature colder than deep space, then "bend" the beams so that streams of particles collide within four large chambers.
> 
> ...



And here's *A timeline of Particle physics*



> 5th century BC: Greek philosopher Democritus suggests the Universe consists of empty space and of invisible and indivisible particles called atoms.
> 
> 1802: John Dalton, a Quaker-educated English physicist and chemist, lays groundwork of modern theory of the elements and the atom.
> 
> ...


----------



## OOZMAN (Dec 14, 2011)

i can make a paper mache volcano


----------



## clary1ft (Dec 14, 2011)

I think it's very cool. Stephen Hawking did bet against they would find Higgs particle.


----------------------------------------------
rheumatoid arthritis symptoms
thyroid symptoms
laser hårborttagning


----------



## jagjitnatt (Dec 14, 2011)

Get to String theory already....

I am tired of studying so much. Gets worse cause I'm an Asian


----------

